# Lamb



## Reformingstudent (Jun 11, 2008)

I have been wanting to try lamb again as it's been a long time since I tried any and I loved it. Problem is, I don't know any good recipes for cooking lamb and finding it down here is almost impossible. 
The first time I ever had it was at a friends house and his wife used a bunch of Greek spices in preparing the meal. The meat was so tender and tasty that it almost melted in my mouth as I ate it. Not sure what spices she used but it was some of the best meat I think I ever put in my mouth. 
If anyone here has a recipe for cooking lamb and could share it with me, I would appreciate it very much. Don't know when or how long it would be before I could use it though as lamb is rare here where I live.

Thank you.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 11, 2008)

Lamb. Mmm, good.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 11, 2008)

When I make a roast lamb, I usually rub it down with garlic, rosemary and thyme (sorry no parsley or sage) put it in a roaster with a lid and roast at 350F. I add a little water in the roaster, just enough to cover the bottom of the pan. As far as time goes, it is about the same as for a roast beef which I believe is about 1 hour per pound.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 11, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Lamb. Mmm, good.



Amen!


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 11, 2008)

Tom,

One of the most common herbs used to season lamb is rosemary. It's a wonderful enhancement to this delightful meat. Now there are several ways in which you can prepare lamb it really depends on the cut of lamb that you have. Anything from the leg is going to need what is call "moist heat cooking", this is any cooking technique that utilizes the following techniques: Braising, Stewing, Steaming, and Simmering. Most heat cooking will break down all of the tough connective tissue and also break down the tough meat. The tough meat is caused by a high myoglobin content, basically over active red blood concentration caused by lots of exercise. This is why leg cuts are tough, the more excerise, the more tough the meat. More tender pieces from the rib and loin don't get as much exercise, thus making them more tender.


Lamb itself has somewhat of a "gamey" flavor. Some people like it others are appalled by it. Me personally, I love it. Can't go wrong with lamb.


Here's a link with some lamb recipes- There are several different cuts of lamb to choose from.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 11, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> When I make a roast lamb, I usually rub it down with garlic, rosemary and thyme (sorry no parsley or sage) put it in a roaster with a lid and roast at 350F. I add a little water in the roaster, just enough to cover the bottom of the pan. As far as time goes, it is about the same as for a roast beef which I believe is about 1 hour per pound.




Thank you.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 11, 2008)

Blue Tick said:


> Tom,
> 
> One of the most common herbs used to season lamb is rosemary. It's a wonderful enhancement to this delightful meat. Now there are several ways in which you can prepare lamb it really depends on the cut of lamb that you have. Anything from the leg is going to need what is call "moist heat cooking", this is any cooking technique that utilizes the following techniques: Braising, Stewing, Steaming, and Simmering. Most heat cooking will break down all of the tough connective tissue and also break down the tough meat. The tough meat is caused by a high myoglobin content, basically over active red blood concentration caused by lots of exercise. This is why leg cuts are tough, the more excerise, the more tough the meat. More tender pieces from the rib and loin don't get as much exercise, thus making them more tender.
> 
> ...



Thanks John. I really do appreciate this. When I get payed again I think I might see if I can find a store (possibly a Wal-mart super center) and see if they sell lamb. Most meats they sell down here are mostly just pork and beef.
I like to try new things once in a while. I get tired of the same old stuff all the time.


----------



## Quickened (Jun 11, 2008)

Its all about Gunniess Lamb Stew! MMMMMMMM


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 11, 2008)

Quickened said:


> Its all about Gunniess Lamb Stew! MMMMMMMM




 Sounds like a winner to me  l


----------

